# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  [Swing] Comment faire des onglets

## smutmutant2003

Bonsoir a vous tous, je suis entrain de faire une petite applis -swing- qui recois des donnees d'une db, et je voudrais la classer en rubriques plutot que des boutons. Rien de mieux que les onglets puisque c'est ce que l'on m'a demander.
Quelqu'un sait il comment faire???
En vous remerciant a l'avance.

Cordialement

----------


## JMLLB

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutor...abbedpane.html

----------


## fabred

Regarde du ct d'InfoNode aussi !
C'est pas mal !

avec les tannedPanel, TitledTab

----------


## Clilmbatize

Avec un JTabbedPane:



```

```

Dans getOnglet1(), 2 ou 3, tu cre un JTextPane, un JPanel, un JEditorPane ou l'lment que tu veux mettre en onglet

----------


## smutmutant2003

Que vous repondre d'autre, sinon mille remerciements les amis.

Bien a vous

----------

